# Brown discharge?PLEASE HELP



## Hadya (Feb 15, 2015)

Hi everyone,

This has been driving me mad, so I would love it if I can get your input. I am 34 years old. Until I was about 32, I got only clear white/transparent discharge. When I was 32, I suddenly began getting weird brown discharge randomly through the month. And the discharge was very dry, meaning, I never felt it come out of me. I ignored it for a few months, but when it didn't go away, I decided to go to a doctor. 
The doctor told me that I have endometrium hyperplaysia and a cyst on my left ovary. He put me on birth control for two months to help me get rid of it. When I went back for a consultation, the cyst has gone, but the endometrium was still thick. The doctor suggested that I have a surgery to remove it. I freaked out and decided to get a second opinion. The second doctor was immediately annoyed that the first doctor wanted to operate and told me he probably just wants to make some money. He then sent me to a special ultrasound center, where we did internal and external ultrasounds, and the uterus turned out to be completely normal, no thickened endometrium nothing. The doctor told me, I am completely normal. I asked him what the brown discharge is from, and he said, he's not sure. 
So I went to a third doctor. He did an ultrasound, and again my endometrium was normal. He also did a pap smear and tested for infections and everything was normal. But in the last two years, the brown discharge continued. It drives me crazy. I think if I always had it, I wouldn't worry. But I was completely normal, until the age of 32. No matter how often the doctor says I am ok, i feel something is off. 
Besides the endometrium hyperplasia, I've been given several different explanations. One doctor says, it could be a result of taking different medications, which change the color of the discharge. Another told me it's stress. The last diagnosis I got was pelvic congestion which is basically varicose veins on the uterus. He said I got them because of lack of sexual activity lol. I actually got married the first time at 25 to a man with a sexual dysfunction, so we didn't have sex for five years, and then I remained single for another four, so nine years without sex lol. Terrible isn't it?  I got remarried last August, and we decided to try to ttc, but I can't get the brown discharge out of my head. It makes me worry to the point that I now wear black underwear most of the time, just to avoid having to see it. Seeing it = panicking and I see it a lot! So, not that we have started ttc, I keep thinking that the brown discharge is a sign of infertility and it will stop me from getting pregnant. I honestly think that if that brown discharge was not there, I wouldn't be so stressed about the ttc and would just let nature take its course. I am so worried. My cousin told me that one of her friends gets brown discharge all the time, and has two children. So no problem. But her friend was always like that. I've only started getting this stuff when I was 32. 
I went to the doctor again in January, and he told me it could be due to a mild hormonal imbalance and it would be an overkill to prescribe hormones for me. He told me to take primrose evening and stop worrying about it. 
So sorry for the long post, but as you can see I am worried. Does anyone here suffer from brown discharge? Did anyone get suffer from brown discharge and managed to get pregnant?


----------



## pokeyac (Apr 1, 2011)

I'm sorry for your frustrating journey that hasn't given you a good answer. I'm not sure what it is. Have you ever had your hormone levels tested by a doctor who works with fertility? OB's will run tests but often not at the right time in your cycle. That might help but it also might help to see an acupuncturist who specializes in fertility. Doctors often don't care much about discharge and bleeding unless it's some problem they can diagnose but an acupuncturist looks at things differently and may see an imbalance they can address with treatment and/or herbs.


----------



## Hadya (Feb 15, 2015)

Hey, thank you soooo much for responding. A friend of mine actually suggested I go to an acupuncturist and I am looking for one now. I honestly don't want to go to another gyno. I am just fed up.


----------



## pokeyac (Apr 1, 2011)

You're welcome. I found that my RE didn't ask about my cycles much or my charting but my acupuncturist asked a lot more questions about things I never though much about before like what my flow was like during my period. I think it's helpful to have different perspectives. No one practitioner has all the answers.


----------

